# Hello! New member from Melbourne, Australia



## teenyninja (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I've wanted a cat for years, ever since I was about 7 but my parents didn't like animals so I couldn't have one whilst I was still at home (Malaysia).

Then I moved to Australia and lived with a boyfriend, but unfortunately he also did not like animals (what is wrong with these people!) so I couldn't have one then either.

We broke up (not because of the animal thing, but I'm sure it was a sign) and I moved into a house where pets weren't allowed, so there I was, 19 years on and still no cat.

I then met my now-husband, moved in with him after a year, and his sister came to live with us. She is a veterinary nurse, and one day she brought home a stray kitten that had been left at their clinic to look after over the weekend.......and he's been with us ever since! We adopted him as soon as the clinic reopened (his sister had a large dog so she didn't want another pet) and I have honestly never been happier.

I could seriously go on for hours about how happy I am to have Moss but I've rambled too much already! He is (as of today) about 9 months old, and he's the most affectionate cat I've ever met (possibly biased). We don't know what breed he is, so we've just assumed he's a tabby domestic shorthair. His favourite activities are jumping on high things and playing with water (especially in mugs!) and I'm planning on building a small series of shelves in my living room soon for him to play on.

TL;DR - I have a cat. His name is Moss. I love him to bits.

Looking forward to participating on this forum, have learned heaps already in my short time reading through some of the posts especially in the raw food section!

:kittyturn:love2


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice intro  

Very glad that you finally got your cat! This forum is a great place to gather all kinds of info and we have lots of very knowledgeable members. Any questions you have, ask away!

Also... Pictures of Moss would be awesome


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think you met the right man and right family! Weve had some threads on DIY shelves. And other DIY projects. You will love it here. so glad you finally got a buddy. Looking forward to pictures of him!


----------



## audry3 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello,
Nice to see some people from Australia around. I lived in Sydney for awhile before moving to America.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a chance please post pictures of Moss. Did you name him after the character in The It Crowd?


----------



## teenyninja (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello!!

I'm so sorry it took me a while to respond, and hopefully my attempt at posting pictures works!



















And yes I named him after the guy in the IT Crowd - love that show! Also considered naming him after Bernard Black but my husband wanted something beginning with "M" to match the stripes on his forehead.

So happy there is a forum like this. )


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Moss is a very Handsome boy!
And the 'M' on his forehead is one of the best defined ones I've seen!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a handsome kitty. Looks like a sweetie!


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

Such a beautiful boy! Glad you decided to join us and I hope there will be more Moss pictures in the CatForum future


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

[IAnd yes I named him after the guy in the IT Crowd - love that show! Also considered naming him after Bernard Black but my husband wanted something beginning with "M" to match the stripes on his forehead.][/I]

Oh, I love Black Books too!


----------



## teenyninja (Aug 26, 2013)

audry3 said:


> Hello,
> Nice to see some people from Australia around. I lived in Sydney for awhile before moving to America.


Sydney is beautiful! Were you originally from there?




Jetlaya67 said:


> Oh, I love Black Books too!


I should get recommendations from you, I hardly watch anything new because I'm used to just watching old favourites.

...okay who am I kidding, most of the time now what I'm watching is this: :cat3


----------

